# Free VPN accounts



## aminzadeh5451

hi evry body
I live in iran please evry body that has Free VPN accounts insert here.
thanks evry body
best regard


----------



## aminzadeh5451

*please some one help me*


----------



## aminzadeh5451

no one is here??? please help me. just one account


----------



## Cams

What do you plan to do with said vpn accounts?


----------



## MacBook

What do you mean by "free VPN accounts"?  A VPN is typically created between a workplace and your home, what use it that to you?


----------



## diduknowthat

To circumnavigate government blocked sites? Don't think we want to discuss that here...


----------



## Cams

diduknowthat said:


> To circumnavigate government blocked sites? Don't think we want to discuss that here...



Hense the reason I felt the need to report it.


----------



## PabloTeK

It's to do with a trade embargo the US has on Iran, hence many US websites (including Sourceforge) block Iranian IP addresses.


----------



## Cams

Just another reason I dont want to be involved. ( I have unpaid parking tickets hahahahaha!)


----------



## Concordedly

Cams said:


> Just another reason I dont want to be involved. ( I have unpaid parking tickets hahahahaha!)



After the 14 hour shift I just worked, this made me laugh epicly. +1


----------



## aminzadeh5451

i want vpn accounts for surfing sites.most of he site in iran is filter or block and i need vpn proxy


----------



## MacBook

aminzadeh5451 said:


> i want vpn accounts for surfing sites.most of he site in iran is filter or block and i need vpn proxy


So you need a proxy, not a VPN.  And those are against forum rules.


----------

